# Alpine Quest Sports Facebook Fan Sale!



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

To start the season off right and to increase our fan base Alpine Quest Sports is doing a "We need more Facebooks fans" sale.

All you have to do to get 20% off anything in the store or an additional 10% off already marked down merchandise is find and become a fan of Alpine Quest Sports on Facebook. Then repost the Ad to your wall and come in and save!

It's that easy and if you can't make it by the shop before March 19, give us a call and we'll ship you anything you need. 

A great time to save on that Dry Suit you have been thinking about!

We would like to increase our fan base to better communicate sales and events for the upcoming season. 2010 is going to be a great year.


----------



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

Can I use the discount on a kayak?


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

yep any kayaks except 2010 stars and biscuits


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

Do you sell drysuits? any new inventory coming in?


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*We do have some drysuits*

We do have some drysuits in stock. We haven't gotten our new stuff in yet, just trying to make some room for it. Send me your number and I'll give you a call and let you know what we have for drysuits in stock. Or feel free to call 970-926-3867 and ask for Lisa or Sean.

Talk to you later,
-Sean


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

FIVE DAYS LEFT TO SAVE AN ADDITIONAL 10% OFF ALREADY DISCOUNTED ITEMS AND 20% OFF OTHER IN STOCK ITEMS. TELL YOUR FRIENDS


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Last day of the sale. Don't miss out on huge savings. We're making room for a great 2010 spring!


----------

